# Let’s see em!!



## rollfaster

Really in the Pre/Post Schwinn Lightweight mood right now, so post some pics of your New World, Varsity, Superior, Continental etc. Just love these things and their features. My 53 New World pair.


----------



## rollfaster

Come on guys.. @SirMike1983 @Eric Amlie @HARPO @Miq @REC


----------



## REC

No problem... Here are my contributions to the lightwright early 50s models...
The '53 Traveler



And the '53 Welterweight



Anf to the Girl's side, a '50 World




REC


----------



## rollfaster

Thanks Roland, very nice. Want a Welterweight some day!


----------



## Miq

I’ve only got one but lots of pictures of it.   1941 BFG New World  Model W1M 21”


----------



## rollfaster

Miq said:


> I’ve only got one but lots of pictures of it.   1941 BFG New World  Model W1M 21”
> View attachment 1020501View attachment 1020503View attachment 1020504View attachment 1020505



You’ve done wonders with that one, looks great!! Is that a ND 22t rear sprocket? Bet it pedals effortlessly.


----------



## Rollo

... Dec-63 Traveler ...


----------



## GTs58

I have nothing earlier than a couple1962 models and nothing later than a 66. Here's just a few of my lightweights.

1962 Continental 15 speed, but not a Super Conti. Was originally a tourist model.





One owner near mint late 1961 Conti with the factory Huret upgrade and new style decals.





One owner near mint 65 Varsity Tourist that was pulled out of an attic in Scottsdale after 35+ years hibernating. Original owner was a retired Air Force pilot.





I pieced together this copy of my favorite childhood bike that I purchased new in the Summer of 1964, 1964 Lime Varsity.


----------



## rollfaster

Great bikes guys!! I almost forgot the 11-22-63 stamped 63 Continental Tourist I used to own. Cleanest original bike I’ve ever owned!


----------



## vincev

Heres a womens New World........1948



.......


----------



## Miq

@vincev That’s a beautiful bike Vince!  Do you still own that bike?

Great to see some of @GTs58 ’s bikes. Cool stuff!



rollfaster said:


> You’ve done wonders with that one, looks great!! Is that a ND 22t rear sprocket? Bet it pedals effortlessly.




Thanks rollfaster!  It’s a 24t rear sprocket that is cad plated.  I love the way it pedals with the 52t front.  Pic before I cleaned it up:


----------



## Schwinn499

some from the past


----------



## Schwinn499

more from present and past


----------



## Schwinn499

i am a little obsessive...


----------



## rollfaster

Schwinn499 said:


> some from the past
> 
> View attachment 1020797
> 
> View attachment 1020798
> 
> View attachment 1020799



Those are incredible! Rare color options too, what year of Travellers are they?


----------



## rollfaster

Miq said:


> @vincev That’s a beautiful bike Vince!  Do you still own that bike?
> 
> Great to see some of @GTs58 ’s bikes. Cool stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks rollfaster!  It’s a 24t rear sprocket that is cad plated.  I love the way it pedals with the 52t front.  Pic before I cleaned it up:View attachment 1020791



24t? Very interesting, didn’t know they made one...need to find a couple of those!!


----------



## Eric Amlie

I think that these have all been posted before, but here they are again:

'54 Varsity




'55 Varsity





'56 Racer





'56 Traveler


----------



## rollfaster

Eric Amlie said:


> I think that these have all been posted before, but here they are again:
> 
> '54 Varsity
> View attachment 1020866
> 
> '55 Varsity
> 
> View attachment 1020867
> 
> '56 Racer
> 
> View attachment 1020868
> 
> '56 Traveler
> 
> View attachment 1020869



Very nice Eric!! What color did they call the purple, violet?


----------



## vincev

Miq said:


> @vincev That’s a beautiful bike Vince!  Do you still own that bike?
> 
> Great to see some of @GTs58 ’s bikes. Cool stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks rollfaster!  It’s a 24t rear sprocket that is cad plated.  I love the way it pedals with the 52t front.  Pic before I cleaned it up:View attachment 1020791



Yes,still do.


----------



## Eric Amlie

rollfaster said:


> Very nice Eric!! What color did they call the purple, violet?




Opal or Opalescent Violet.
The '56 catalog still showed the Traveler with the '55 graphics package.
This page from the '57 catalog shows the correct '56 graphics.
I can't find a record of the serial number, but IIRC, it's a '56 number.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1957_05.html


----------



## spoker

here are the pics from mpls cl,to find it do a seach for bikes for $100 on mpls cl


----------



## Miq

Looks like a 1940 white step thru!  I want the seat!  Nice find.


----------



## spoker

Miq said:


> Looks like a 1940 white step thru!  I want the seat!  Nice find.



im not buyin it just wanted to show the pics,like i listed its on mpls cl for $100,but its somwhere in wisconsin,contact info is in the ad


----------



## cyclingday

I too, was unexpectedly bitten by the lightweight Schwinn bug.


Here is my 1938/39 Schwinn Paramount, Sports Tourist model.
These type of bikes are very enjoyable to ride.
I had planned to build the 38/39 Superior mate to this bike, but discovered a project deflating crack in the frame.
So that project has now been scraped, so I picked up a 46/47 Continental project last week.
Now, I’m excited to build that one up.


----------



## cyclingday

I know, I’ve got my work cut out for me, but $200 shipped just seemed to good to pass up.
Usually I know better than to get into a money pit like this, but there’s just something about the allure of an ice blue Schwinn lightweight, that I couldn’t resist.











Wish me luck!
Lol!


----------



## Miq

spoker said:


> im not buyin it just wanted to show the pics,like i listed its on mpls cl for $100,but its somwhere in wisconsin,contact info is in the ad




Ha! I’m not buying it either    Just liking that you found it. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## spoker

Miq said:


> Ha! I’m not buying it either    Just liking that you found it. Thanks for posting it.



no problem,like to post things that ppl r into,my idea of what the hobby should be like!


----------



## Schwinn499

rollfaster said:


> Those are incredible! Rare color options too, what year of Travellers are they?



The green and blue are 52s, the violet one is a 55. I have never seen another schwinn bike with that opal green color, although there was a fork on eBay at one point.


----------



## Schwinn499

rollfaster said:


> Very nice Eric!! What color did they call the purple, violet?



Opal violet IIRC


----------



## Schwinn499

cyclingday said:


> I know, I’ve got my work cut out for me, but $200 shipped just seemed to good to pass up.
> Usually I know better than to get into a money pit like this, but there’s just something about the allure of an ice blue Schwinn lightweight, that I couldn’t resist.View attachment 1020954
> 
> View attachment 1020955
> 
> View attachment 1020956
> 
> Wish me luck!
> Lol!



Good luck! I'm sure with your keen eye and quality parts stash, it will be kitted out nicely.


----------



## rollfaster

cyclingday said:


> I too, was unexpectedly bitten by the lightweight Schwinn bug.View attachment 1020949
> Here is my 1938/39 Schwinn Paramount, Sports Tourist model.
> These type of bikes are very enjoyable to ride.
> I had planned to build the 38/39 Superior mate to this bike, but discovered a project deflating crack in the frame.
> So that project has now been scraped, so I picked up a 46/47 Continental project last week.
> Now, I’m excited to build that one up.



This is one of my all time favorites Marty, love everything about it!


----------



## rollfaster

cyclingday said:


> I know, I’ve got my work cut out for me, but $200 shipped just seemed to good to pass up.
> Usually I know better than to get into a money pit like this, but there’s just something about the allure of an ice blue Schwinn lightweight, that I couldn’t resist.View attachment 1020954
> 
> View attachment 1020955
> 
> View attachment 1020956
> 
> Wish me luck!
> Lol!



I saw that and thought hmmm, can’t wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## spoker

ya know that gilrs bike i listed would make a nice parts donor


----------



## REC

REC said:


> No problem... Here are my contributions to the lightwright early 50s models...
> The '53 Traveler
> View attachment 1020477
> And the '53 Welterweight
> View attachment 1020479
> Anf to the Girl's side, a '50 World
> View attachment 1020480
> 
> REC



There are some other lightweights here - but they're not the same age
72 Super Sport




'74 Sprint



'74 Paramount P-14



'78 Varsity Camelback



''83 Former Continental, Now "Not-So". Bendix 2 Speed Automatic.



Thanks for looking

REC


----------



## wheelbender6

I love the bent seat tubes.


----------



## cyclingday

I’m not sure, how I’d like the ride, but I like the look of the men’s bike with the reversed handlebar position.


----------



## Sven

My Schwinn lightweight fleet. 1973 Campus Green  20" Varsity,  / 1979 22" Frosty Blue FFS suburban / and Kool Lemon 24" Varsity


----------



## rollfaster

cyclingday said:


> I’m not sure, how I’d like the ride, but I like the look of the men’s bike with the reversed handlebar position.View attachment 1021974



I agree Marty, looks cool but my back hurts just looking at it!


----------



## HARPO

My 1946 Schwinn Continental. And my yet to be worked on late 40's repainted Schwinn Continental _but_ with locking fork and beautiful pedals.


----------



## Miq

@HARPO Your 46 is really clean!  Interesting that the front mudguard doesn’t have a dart sticking up. @cyclingday I can see where your frame is heading looking at Harpo’s 46


----------



## SirMike1983

The low-profile front fender that comes to a low, rounded point is correct for the post-war Continental. They're a stainless, lighter fender with wire braces and a rounded-profile.


----------



## Miq

Beautiful looking in stainless.  Thanks @SirMike1983 !


----------



## HARPO

BTW...the '46 Continental was found on Facebook, but not even listed as a Schwinn. The top of the saddle wasn't attached (I have it) in one of the photos, and the bike was dirty, but I knew what it was. And being around 10 miles from my house was icing on the cake.

And another great deal...$50...


----------



## Eatontkd

My daughters '71 Suburban; she commutes to her employment 3 miles a day in small town PA.


----------



## HARPO

Eatontkd said:


> My daughters '71 Suburban; she commutes to her employment 3 miles a day in small town PA.
> View attachment 1022599




Great looking bike!


----------



## Eatontkd

"Great looking bike!"
And she takes care of it too! There's a really good LBS downtown that has given her really good advice on maintenance.


----------



## schwinnlax

Here are my 1950s lightweights.

'53 Varsity with cycle lock.





'56 Racer, haven't done anything with this yet.  Has the unique "speedy" Schwinn decals





'59 Racer 23" frame.  I ride this one several times a week.  Now has a Brooks saddle on it.


----------



## Psychographic

I don't know if I'll be shamed for this, but here is my '80 Varsity I just finished.


----------



## cyclingday

I love it!


----------



## Miq

I like the different kinds of flames used.  Nice work!


----------



## HARPO

Psychographic said:


> I don't know if I'll be shamed for this, but here is my '80 Varsity I just finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1022675
> 
> View attachment 1022676
> 
> View attachment 1022677
> 
> View attachment 1022678
> 
> View attachment 1022679
> 
> View attachment 1022680
> 
> View attachment 1022681




_Beautiful paint job_. I used to do airbrush illustrations for Advertising and for myself, but on paper, lol, so I can appreciate all the time involved to come out with this flawless piece of rolling art.


----------



## schwinnman67

Here are a few from my collection...


----------



## schwinnman67

GTs58 said:


> I have nothing earlier than a couple1962 models and nothing later than a 66. Here's just a few of my lightweights.
> 
> 1962 Continental 15 speed, but not a Super Conti. Was originally a tourist model.
> 
> View attachment 1020643
> 
> One owner near mint late 1961 Conti with the factory Huret upgrade and new style decals.
> 
> View attachment 1020644
> 
> One owner near mint 65 Varsity Tourist that was pulled out of an attic in Scottsdale after 35+ years hibernating. Original owner was a retired Air Force pilot.
> 
> View attachment 1020646
> 
> I pieced together this copy of my favorite childhood bike that I purchased new in the Summer of 1964, 1964 Lime Varsity.
> 
> View attachment 1020653
> 
> View attachment 1020654



Did you ever do anything with the Terra Cotta Varsity?


----------



## GTs58

schwinnman67 said:


> Did you ever do anything with the Terra Cotta Varsity?




I did very little to it, didn't need much, so just enough to get it rolling again with the correct parts. New grease when I put it back together and just wiped it down with some Pledge. Took a while to find, but I got the correct Sprint freewheel, removed the suicide brake lever extensions and fixed the damaged they did to the quick release on the levers. The bars are wrapped with white flexon tape for that catalog correct look.  lol 

Never did take any pictures of it when I got it put back together though. I was going to do that after the chrome and paint was all detailed but never got that far. :eek:  
*The before pictures. 1964 Terra Cotta Varsity*









Somewhat rare metal stem.


----------



## 3-speeder

Picked up this '53 a while ago but never got any pics of it. I'm thinking it may have been a Varsity or maybe a Traveler. Ad on CL said "Old bike $30" and had poor photos. Had to grab it once I saw it. Pretty sure it belonged to Burl Ives. I don't have any documentation but, ah..... check this out...












Wish he'd a kept it red








And here's Burl


----------



## cyclingday

Super bummed!


My 46 Continental build just arrived, and this frame is cracked as well. Uggh!
I had such high hopes for this one, and now I’m just going to pull the plug on it.
I’ll  be in the market for a good quality version of the same, if any of you guys spot one.
I’m not in the mood to try and repair this one, since it’s original condition was such an important part of the build.
I’m over it now.


----------



## Sven

cyclingday said:


> Super bummed!View attachment 1024187
> My 46 Continental build just arrived, and this frame is cracked as well. Uggh!
> I had such high hopes for this one, and now I’m just going to pull the plug on it.
> I’ll  be in the market for a good quality version of the same, if any of you guys spot one.
> I’m not in the mood to try and repair this one, since it’s original condition was such an important part of the build.
> I’m over it now.



That blows


----------



## cyclingday

Yep!
Such a heart breaker.


----------



## Roger Henning

For a frame builder that would be an easy and quick repair.  That would be my route if I owned it.  Roger


----------



## schwinnlax

3-speeder said:


> Picked up this '53 a while ago but never got any pics of it. I'm thinking it may have been a Varsity or maybe a Traveler. Ad on CL said "Old bike $30" and had poor photos. Had to grab it once I saw it. Pretty sure it belonged to Burl Ives. I don't have any documentation but, ah..... check this out...



Traveler had SS fenders, Varsity fenders were painted.


----------



## 3-speeder

schwinnlax said:


> Traveler had SS fenders, Varsity fenders were painted.



So probably a Varsity then. I was thinking it might be. Would the chain guard have had a chrome edge or just a two-tone paint scheme?  It's all gold now.


----------



## GTs58

3-speeder said:


> So probably a Varsity then. I was thinking it might be. Would the chain guard have had a chrome edge or just a two-tone paint scheme?  It's all gold now.



Varsity guard was all paint.


----------



## GTs58

My 46 Continental build just arrived, and this frame is cracked as well. Uggh!
I had such high hopes for this one, and now I’m just going to pull the plug on it.
I’ll  be in the market for a good quality version of the same, if any of you guys spot one.
I’m not in the mood to try and repair this one, since it’s original condition was such an important part of the build.
I’m over it now.[/QUOTE]

Are you absolutely sure that's not superficial with just paint cracking? I've seen cracks like that and when the paint was removed it was actually nothing to be worried about.


----------



## cyclingday

I looked at it with a magnifying glass, and it looks like it’s a crack.
It is right at the edge of the brazing joint, so it could just be a separation in the paint.
At this point, I don’t have that much to lose, so I may just build it up and see how it goes.
I don’t think it’s the type of thing that would result in a catastrophic failure.
It just took a little bit of the wind out of my sails.


----------



## rollfaster

cyclingday said:


> Super bummed!View attachment 1024187
> My 46 Continental build just arrived, and this frame is cracked as well. Uggh!
> I had such high hopes for this one, and now I’m just going to pull the plug on it.
> I’ll  be in the market for a good quality version of the same, if any of you guys spot one.
> I’m not in the mood to try and repair this one, since it’s original condition was such an important part of the build.
> I’m over it now.



Oh man, I was looking forward to seeing this build, sorry to hear that Marty.


----------



## fat tire trader

I got this one yesterday. It had Victor rat trap pedals on it so I put on a pair of Unions for now. I also put on new brake shoes and lubed it up. I have not checked the serial number yet, the rear hub is stamped 52. The dynohub works and the bike rides nice.  I'm not sure if I'll leave the rack on it. If it is a 52, what are the correct pedals?  Is the Brooks seat a replacement? I'm assuming the dynohub and lights are dealer installed accessories.


----------



## rollfaster

fat tire trader said:


> I got this one yesterday. It had Victor rat trap pedals on it so I put on a pair of Unions for now. I also put on new brake shoes and lubed it up. I have not checked the serial number yet, the rear hub is stamped 52. The dynohub works and the bike rides nice.  I'm not sure if I'll leave the rack on it. If it is a 52, what are the correct pedals?  Is the Brooks seat a replacement? I'm assuming the dynohub and lights are dealer installed accessories.
> 
> View attachment 1024852



Schwinn bottle cap pedals most likely.


----------



## OSCAR...N...

Hi I am not a (Scwhinn/guy) never going to beeeee.... Scwhinn Person,
Anyway are friend Mr. Muñiz
Ask for one of these bikes and of course we
Start search for it & find a bike for him ok.

This is the bike

Before & after hope the

Scwhinneeerrrsss fans liked.

Thanks and have a bless fourth of July.

To you and yours.....


----------



## schwinnman67

schwinnman67 said:


> Did you ever do anything with the Terra Cotta Varsity?





Cool, wondered how that came out. Should have PM'd me, I think I have an extra Sprint freewheel...


----------



## schwinnman67

Here's a couple projects waiting their turn and one I picked up for an SBF member a few years ago


----------



## vincev

Heres a Paramount.........


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> Heres a Paramount.........
> 
> 
> View attachment 1027468
> 
> View attachment 1027469




Even though you're a jerk, you sure have some nice bikes.


----------



## vincev

Boris said:


> Even though you're a jerk, you sure have some nice bikes.



Thanks for the compliment Boris ! I enjoy being a jerk !


----------



## vincev

Heres another one Boris.Compliment me and call me a jerk again !.............


----------



## Boris

Nice bike...........jerk.


----------



## vincev

Thank you. I appreciate you using your insults on me when there are bigger jerks on the Cabe


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> Thank you. I appreciate you using your insults on me when there are bigger jerks on the Cabe




No there aren't.


----------



## vincev

Since you and I are one in the same i wont need to call you a jerk


----------



## Alan Brase

Miq said:


> I’ve only got one but lots of pictures of it.   1941 BFG New World  Model W1M 21”
> View attachment 1020501View attachment 1020503View attachment 1020504View attachment 1020505



Being a bit of a newby to this. This was apparently what my 1942 blckout New World would have looked like. Badge holes are vertical, so it would have been a BF Goodrich. I think mine had a skip tooth and dogleg cranka nd a New Departure D also blacked out. But I bought the remains after it was parted. Nice to see this to visualize my goal!


----------



## Alan Brase

Felixnegron said:


> Hi I am not a (Scwhinn/guy) never going to beeeee.... Scwhinn Person,
> Anyway are friend Mr. Muñiz
> Ask for one of these bikes and of course we
> Start search for it & find a bike for him ok.
> 
> This is the bike
> 
> Before & after hope the
> 
> Scwhinneeerrrsss fans liked.
> 
> Thanks and have a bless fourth of July.
> 
> To you and yours.....View attachment 1024976
> View attachment 1024979
> 
> 
> View attachment 1024980View attachment 1024981



Wow. So, in 1959, my very first full sized bike looked just like this (except the transfers did not say "world") I belive mine was a 1954 model, exactly the same color. My dad bought it used and showed me how to fix things. I was 10. Sorry, but about age 13, I decided it needed to be FLAMBOYANT RED!  Well, why not?
It was my constant companion for about 6 years.


----------



## SirMike1983

Schwinn Opal Green goes really nicely on those 3-speeds.


----------



## rollfaster

cyclingday said:


> I looked at it with a magnifying glass, and it looks like it’s a crack.
> It is right at the edge of the brazing joint, so it could just be a separation in the paint.
> At this point, I don’t have that much to lose, so I may just build it up and see how it goes.
> I don’t think it’s the type of thing that would result in a catastrophic failure.
> It just took a little bit of the wind out of my sails.



Marty, did you ever build this frame?


----------



## rollfaster

Felixnegron said:


> Hi I am not a (Scwhinn/guy) never going to beeeee.... Scwhinn Person,
> Anyway are friend Mr. Muñiz
> Ask for one of these bikes and of course we
> Start search for it & find a bike for him ok.
> 
> This is the bike
> 
> Before & after hope the
> 
> Scwhinneeerrrsss fans liked.
> 
> Thanks and have a bless fourth of July.
> 
> To you and yours.....View attachment 1024976
> View attachment 1024979
> 
> 
> View attachment 1024980View attachment 1024981



That’s one incredible transformation!! Love the opalescent green!!


----------



## cyclingday

rollfaster said:


> Marty, did you ever build this frame?




No, it’s still hanging up in the shed.
Once I saw that crack, it kind of took the wind out of my sails for that project.


----------



## vincev

Still have our first Varsity's  from 1969.


----------



## rollfaster

cyclingday said:


> No, it’s still hanging up in the shed.
> Once I saw that crack, it kind of took the wind out of my sails for that project.



Would have been a cool build, no need to have a spill from the frame breaking apart though.


----------



## Tim s

Sprint and Paramount


----------



## GTs58

Super nice examples @Tim s !


----------



## s1b

cyclingday said:


> Super bummed!View attachment 1024187
> My 46 Continental build just arrived, and this frame is cracked as well. Uggh!
> I had such high hopes for this one, and now I’m just going to pull the plug on it.
> I’ll  be in the market for a good quality version of the same, if any of you guys spot one.
> I’m not in the mood to try and repair this one, since it’s original condition was such an important part of the build.
> I’m over it now.




To me that just looks like a bad paint job over a not so nicely finished weld. Makes it look cracked. 
But I’m no expert


----------



## Wingslover

Such eye candy


----------



## Barnegatbicycles

Sierra


----------



## PCHiggin

Barnegatbicycles said:


> SierraView attachment 1054916



I'd really like to find one like that,15 speed?


----------



## Barnegatbicycles

PCHiggin said:


> I'd really like to find one like that,15 speed?



 yup huret components. Unfortunately I sold it a while ago.


----------



## schwinnman67

Nice! I have a 63 Sierra waiting it's turn to be cleaned up


----------



## Roger Henning

Since Sierras were brought up the is my 1964.  The biggest difference compared to a 1963 is 1964s have aluminum rims.  I also have a 1978 Sierra which was what the Continental was called that one year.  Roger


----------



## Eric Amlie

I lusted after a 15 speed Sierra in '64 when several of my friends were getting 10 speed Varsities.


----------



## Schwinn499

The Sierra is the one Schwinn lightweight I would like to own that has alluded me all these years. I'm not really picking up projects as of late but if one of these in very nice shape happen to make it's way into my stand somehow, I dont think you would hear me complaning. Great bikes guys.


----------



## PCHiggin

My cousin had one way back when, I want one whenever they pop up and I remember his


----------



## Roger Henning

These are my 4 Sprints.  2 1974s, 1 1975 and one 1977.  Roger


----------



## Wingslover

Just finished overhauling this one yesterday.


----------



## HARPO

My 1940's Lightweights. The dark blue Continental has been done, but the repainted Continental (_with locking fork_) still needs to be worked on as does the New World.


----------



## HARPO

BTW...the blue one is the BEFORE PHOTO also...


----------



## TonyD

HARPO said:


> BTW...the blue one is the BEFORE PHOTO also...




Wheew.!! I think we were all wondering if you were alright..! 
I know I feel better now. With a strange urge to clean up my blue bikes.. 
BTW... nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDAIR13

Just picked this one up today. Minty Continental. With minor cleaning, it should shine like new.


----------



## kostnerave

I only have one early lightweight, a '57 Traveler. The knowledgeable folks here helped me identify the paint as Opalescent Gold. I haven't seen too many in this color. It isn't nearly as flashy as the Red, Blue, Green or Violet and therefor, didn't sell as well.


----------

